# Lawn Tractor plow



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

:realmad: Hi i got a lawn tractor plow and it has 2 medal things to keep the plow from hitting the ground. Does anyone know of anything i can put on them from scratching my drive way?


Thanks


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

what do you mean the plow shoes?...shouldnt they be removable?
plus if it's just a tractor plow it shouldn't really be heavy enough to scratch the driveway unless its improperly angled to the side...then it may gouge the pavement.


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

*reply*

I dont know what they are but i do not think they are supposed to be removed because i just bought it so if i did not need them why would they be there?


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

i tried to show them in the pictures above, sry about the names i did not know what to name them but i dont know if there suppsoed to come off or what there for, but they do scratch my drive way do i take them off and just use the plow or leave them on and put something on them so they do not scratch?


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

they are plow shoes. just loosen the 2 bolts and raise them above the cutting edge. if you plow gravel roads at all lower them below the cutting edge a little. you can probably just take them off if all you are doing is plowing blacktop.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

A few years back I plowed 25 driveways with that same craftsman plow. Never had a problem with scratching drives. The only thing that did scratch was the tire chains


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

grass busters, did u have the shoes down a little bit or all the way up


----------



## trickenicke (Nov 17, 2005)

*help*

does anyone know if he ment with or without plow shoes?

and would chains scratch just by going out spinning tire?

THANKS FOR THE HELP GUYS :waving:


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

chains are going to scratch no matter what, and with a rear wheel drive craftsman you will need them if there is any type of hill or long push involved. but it really isnt too big of a deal because even though scratches may show in early spring, by the time you cut the grass a few times the dirt will more then cover the scratches. chains don't really gouge out the pavement unless you have a lot of wheel spin, and that is just something you will have to learn by practice.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

This is what I did;

Come to speak of it I did raise the shoes up so the plow would scrape better  But I really don't think that the shoes would scrape your pavement. A good suggestion would be if you are plowing flat concrete or asphalt raise the shoes all the way up to insure you will remove as much snow as possible.

Simple tips

- WIEIGHT; If you haven't already, don't buy the tier weights. They cost a lot and really don't way all that much. What I did was piled (4), 30 lbs retaining wall bricks where your feet go (just put your feet on the bricks) then I laid (2) 70 lbs "sand tubes" on the tractor. One between the seat and engine the other tied up resting behind the seat. This will more adequate weight for some snow pushing.

- TIRE CHAINS (recommended!); very nice and adds a ton of traction, but if you spin your tiers your going to leave some nice marks.

- PLOW; wax your plow and the snow will slide right off.

I really think that small tractors are under rated. Like I had stated before I plowed 25 drives on any given storm and my little 16.5 horse power tractor that pushed like a champ. With the right weight, some chains, and a little skill you can move (and stack) a lot of snow. I used to drive my tractor house to house in my neighborhood plowing out drives. I would also pull a HEAVY trailer with snowblower(s), shovels, and salt in it. Man my tractor had everything on it, it was awesome I even had an amber rotating light, strobes on the back, and plow blade markers. I was also in the process of installing a ATV salt spreader on it.

If you have any other questions just ask,

Welcome to plow site
- Eric


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I had a Craftsman 12 hp and plowed for 12 years down a 200 ft driveway. I used the tire weghts and chains. Also, I sat on a 25lb weight that was covered.

2 OTHER TRICKS....

just behind the blade where the trip spring is, you can put a 10lb weight there. This will add more weight to the blade for better scraping.

Also I bought another "blade" only. I cut it in half and bolted the halves to each side with 2 bolts each(for easy removal). I then had 8 FEET of blade. I think it only cost 50 or 60 bucks. This only worked with about 2-3 inches, before the tires spun. But it did cut down being out side, that`s for sure!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I plowed with a JD 214 for years as a kid. I now have 7 JD tractors for toys to play with. I have 4 plows or blowers (one with a cab too) all have wheel weights and chains or wheel weights and farm tractor bar tread tires.


----------

